# Форум на русском языке  > Угрозы информационной безопасности  > Вредоносные программы  >  Не запускается Ccleaner, AVZ и Regedit. При старте Windows открывается браузер

## mike 1

На форумах информационной безопасности зафиксирован большой рост обращений с проблемой типа:





> Компьютер стал сам запускать браузер и открывать сайт при загрузке Windows. Также не запускаются программы Ccleaner, AVZ и Regedit.




*VirusInfo* не несёт ответственности за возможный вред полученный в результате ваших действий.


*Примеры обращений на нашем форуме:

*
1. http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=183597
2. http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=183907
3. http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=183403
4. http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=183548


*Для исправления ситуации выполните следующие действия:

*
1. Скачайте *Farbar Recovery Scan Tool*  и сохраните на Рабочем столе.

*Примечание*: необходимо выбрать версию, совместимую с Вашей операционной системой. Если Вы не уверены, какая версия подойдет для Вашей системы, скачайте обе и попробуйте запустить. Только одна из них запустится на Вашей системе.

2. Переименуйте утилиту FRST/FRST64, например в *Snikers.exe*

3. *Временно* выгрузите антивирус, файрволл и прочее защитное ПО.

4. Запустите программу двойным щелчком от имени Администратора. Когда программа запустится, нажмите *Yes/Да* для соглашения с предупреждением.




5. Сохраните файл *fixlist.txt* в ту же папку откуда была запущена утилита Farbar Recovery Scan Tool.

6. Запустите FRST и нажмите один раз на кнопку *Fix* и подождите. Компьютер перезагрузится

7. Включите антивирусную защиту. 





Уведомление
*Мы также рекомендуем воспользоваться нашим сервисом VirusDetector для проверки Вашего компьютера на наличие вредоносных программ*





Для комплексной проверки Вашего компьютера рекомендуется создать тему в разделе "*Помогите!*", чтобы убедиться, что у вас нет другого вредоносного ПО.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------

